# The Midnight Mare



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Skyler Anne Miller wakes up at five o'clock in the morning to her beeping alarm clock. She presses the 'stop' button on her alarm clock. She presses the 'stop' button on her alarm clock, and sits up in her queen size bed. I go to the bathroom and put my hair up in a messy bun, brush my teeth, and get dressed into my riding clothes. Then I make my bed, get in the car, and leave for the barn she arrives at the barn and parks in front of the side paddock fence. When she enters the barn her horse Midnight a thirteen hand Andalusian Mustang made nickers at her. I walk over to Midnight sometimes called Night as a nickname and scratch her neck. Night noses me in a greeting and whinnys at me telling me she is hungry for her breakfast. I go into the feed room and get Midnight her hay and grain. I put her hay and grain in her stall feeders. Midnight diggs hungrily into her grain then lifts her head with a mouthful of grain and a bright shine of happiness in her eyes.I laugh "Night your such a silly girl" I say. The black mare perks her ears forward and snorts happily


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Skyler goes over to the closet by the barn office and pulls out a broom and starts sweeping the barn aisle. She hears nothing but the sweet sound of early morning birds chirping and horses eating their breakfast. This is my favorite place to be, at the barn in the early morning was peaceful. I hear a car door shut and look up from my sweeping. I see one of the boarders walking to the barn. 

Let me know if you want me to finish my story and if u like it.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Skyler's horse Midnight


----------

